# Military Mountain Bikers - Time for Muster!



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

How many of you are currently serving or are veterans of the military?
List your Branch, Rate/ MOS and Rank if this applies to you.
Possibly a brief description or story of your time in service.

A big Thanks to all who have served or are currently serving! :thumbsup:

Myself

US NAVY - Veteran
AT3 - Petty Officer 3rd class (E-4)
Aviation Electronics Technician - I-Level

I served during Desert Storm / Shield and worked on the now-retired F-14D's radar and weapons guidance systems at NAS Miramar, CA - AKA "Fightertown USA", AKA "Top Gun". I later went to work on SH-60 ASW Helicopters' anti-submarine radar systems at NAS North Island in San Diego, CA. I went on a few carrier deployments , but luckily (for me ), never had do do a permanent deployment overseas. I do wish I had got to go south of the equator and become a shellback and possibly visit Australia, but I guess it wasn't in the cards for me.

As far as MTB goes, All of the good on-base riding spots were "off-limits", but I did get to go riding out in Anza Borrego when all of the desert flowers were in bloom - Beautiful!


----------



## marsh rider (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for your service highdelll, sounds like you had a fun job:thumbsup: I'm about to finish up college here and plan on going into the Air Force in a few months. If they don't send me some place mountain bike friendly, I quit!


----------



## Vecsus (Apr 17, 2004)

Air Force Master Sergeant here. I am actually on terminal leave so I'm kinda in between active duty and retired. Been riding mountain bikes since the mid-90s when I picked up a nice trek 8000 up in Alaska. Is it sad that I always tried to factor in the mountain biking scene when trying for new assignments?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Vecsus said:


> Air Force Master Sergeant here.... Is it sad that I always tried to factor in the mountain biking scene when trying for new assignments?


Master Sergeant?? Nice 
I was an avid surfer as well as MTB, so I always tried to stay near the ocean (not too hard when you're in the navy ) - but tried for the 'warmer' waters.


----------



## strangeland2 (Apr 8, 2006)

Marine
SGT. (E-5)
97-01
tank mech

I was stationed in Twenty Nine Palms CA. I was there for the whole enlistment (minus schools and boot camp of course.) I had my bike shipped to me but didnt find the forums till after I got out so I never got to do any good riding out there. Id like to go back to see the place but so glad I dont have to live there any more.


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

US Army - Veteran
Specialist (E4)
91B - Combat Medic
1995-1999

ETA:
I mountain biked for a couple years before I joined the Army, but Uncle Sam was kind enough to send me to Denver, Colorado for four years.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

US Army
25A5P, Signal officer, parachutist

Spent my last tour stationed in the sandbox, deployed to Ft Bragg  Got to play with the latest and greatest in Army communications supporting USASOC/USACAPOC. Jumped outta all sorts of aircraft and got to ride my bikes every once in a while in NC. Good times....


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

US Army
SSG (P) 63A, M1A2SepV2 Maintenance Supervisor
currently in Mosul on my second tour.
I rode alot at my first duty station, Ft Lewis WA, then tapered off til I got to Ft Carson, CO, where I ride alot. Im here with my GT Peace SS, having as muchfun as I can riding here!


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

USMC 1983-1991 7599
I've ridden mountain bikes since 1988. Rode Silverado Canyon while 
stationed on the west coast. Rode my bike to work in one of the 
blimp hangars in Tustin, CA. A bunch of us would bike to the beach and 
back during lunch. 
These days, I ride the South Mountains in Phoenix (with a heart rate monitor).
Semper Fi


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

CW3 Retired. 922A Command Food Service Advisor.

Apr '86------ Ft Leonardwood, MO Basic E-3
Jun '86------ Ft Lee and Ft Pickett, VA AIT
1986-1988 Aberdeen Proving Ground, MD E-4
1988-1989 Student Det, Ft Ben Harrison w/duty at SIU, Edwardsville (BSBA)
1990-1991 Camp Casey, Korea (E-4P and PLDC at Camp Jackson)(19 month tour)
1991-1995 Ft Sill, OK (E-5P, BNCOC) (Interest piqued in cycling)
1995 Ft Rucker, AL (WOC) (WO1)
1996 Ft Lee, VA (WOBC)
1996-1999 Baumholder, GE and Camps Angela and Guardian Base, Bosnia Herzgovena (CW2) (1st real MTB)
2000-2003 Ft Hood, TX (WOAC at Ft Lee) (CW3) (2001 joined MTBR---IMBA)
2002-2003 Ft Hood, TX On Leadership Roster of Ft Hood Trailblazers MTB Club
2003-2006 Schofield Barracks, Hawaii (CW3p) (13 months in Kirkuk, Iraq-finished MBA)
Feb 2006 Transition Leave Ft Hood, TX
Apr 2006 CW3 Retired Ft Hood, TX
May 2006 Assumed leadership of all contract dining facility operations (12 facilities)

It was generally way easier on the green-suiter side.


----------



## ArmedMonk (Oct 20, 2007)

*US Army here*

US Army, 1979 - 1988. 95B, MP. Got my first MTB at Camp Casey, Korea in 1986.... cheapo Korean non-brand bike that got stolen shortly after I got it! Pi$$ed me off! :madmax:


----------



## spongstick (Feb 6, 2004)

I was in the Marines Air Delivery 1980 -1985.I Didn't ride back then but I got back into Boxing.Is there any Hollywood Marines out there that remember Mount Mother Fucqer? I would love to try and climb that on My bike now instead of being forced march up that dam hill in the day.


----------



## dontheclysdale (Mar 12, 2008)

US Navy 1993 to 1997. Spent 3+ years forward deployed in Yokosuka Japan.

Now I send packages and emails to a small group of Army guys in Iraq. It is pretty easy to do, doesn't take a lot of time and it is much appreciated by the guy(s) you sponsor. If you're interested you can sign up at Solider Angels.

Quick story, I was in OS A-school in Damneck Virginia. I walked the beach from damneck to Virginia Beach. Totally didn't pay attention to the "Do Not Enter" signs and "Unauthorized Personnel" and "Live Ordinance" signs... Long story short, I didn't get caught, I didn't get in trouble, and I didn't get killed, and made it to Virginia Beach... I later found out that that stretch of beach was for special forces training... I was a dumb boot!


----------



## ARFF406 (May 9, 2009)

U.S. Marines 1995-99
E-4 Corporal
4066 Small Computer Systems Specialist

I was stationed at MARFORRES New Orleans during my time in the Corps, but I did get to spend a good bit of time at HQMC Quantico as well.

No biking during my time in, I found other ways to occupy my time in New Orleans...:thumbsup:


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

*U.S. Navy here*

YN1 (E-6)

Stationed in Lemoore, CA for a few years, did a year on "The Rock" (Diego Garcia), a couple of years in Atsugi, Japan (did a few cruises on the Kitty Hawk), Charleston, SC for a while, and currently in Stuttgart, Germany.


----------



## bike n fish (Aug 6, 2007)

*Air Force*

Staff Sergeant....medic....currently in Qalat, Afghanistan with the Army 2/205th...fun stuff. I lurk this forum quite often as an outlet here. Currently have a new Rocky Mountain Vertex 70 frame waiting to be built up when I get home this summer :thumbsup: 
stationed in Central California.....nice mountains out here in Afghan...too bad their full of Talib :madmax:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Non-US Reservist

Senior Lieutenant
Original speciality: mortars

Done some temp jobs in Peace Keeping:
- UN in Southern Lebanon 1990-91
- UN Military Observer in Croatia 1997-98, temporarily jumped up to Captain (no particular military issues to observe at that time, so we went looking for all sorts of information, and ways to assist Displaced Persons.)
- SFOR, Bosnia-Herzegovina 1998


----------



## MtnSpectre (Nov 21, 2004)

*US Army*

31B
Military Police
SSG

Two tours in German for a total of 6 years.
White Sands Missile Range, NM for 3 years.
Ft. Carson, CO for 4 Years
Camp Page, Korea for 15 months. I had my K2 Razorback 4.0 stolen along with my K2 skis when I moved back to the states. Now that is :madman: :madman: :madmax: but the repayment for that got me 1/3 of the way into my Yeti:thumbsup: 
Ft. Stewart, GA for 4 years
two deployments to Bosnia, one for IFOR and one for SFOR.
Iraq for 1 year
Afghanistan for 15 months.
Currently at Ft. Leonard Wood, MO. Not sure what I do here but it is completely different from what I have been doing. I have no Soldiers to look after or train, my boss is a civilian and I actually have tons of free time and lots of TDY. I guess it's the Army way of saying "Take a Break".............I don't like it, or I guess I'm not used to it. Give me a few more months. Retire? Not yet.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

U.S. Army. Veteran. 1988 - 1994 Specialist/E-4

63H: Track Vehicle Repair. ASI: H10: Vehicle Recovery Specialist

1988 - 1989: Basic Training. Ft. Dix, NJ.
1989: Advanced Individual Training. Aberdeen Proving Ground, MD.
1989: Vehicle Recovery Course ASI: Aberdeen Proving Ground, MD.
1989 - 1990: 584th Maintenance Company, Ft. Campbell, KY.
1990 - 1991: 584th Maintenance Company, Desert Shield/Desert Storm (Saudi Arabia).
1991 - 1993: 584th Maintenance Company, Ft. Campbell, KY.
1993 - 1994: 61st Maintenance Company, Camp Kyle, South Korea (Uijongbu).
1994: B Co 15th FSB (1st Cav Div), Ft. Hood, TX.
1994: End of Term of Service.


----------



## Daddy_ja (Nov 3, 2008)

Air Force MSgt here. 
NonDestructive Inspection troop by trade, but serving as a Flight Superintendent. 
Currently stationed in Okinawa Japan.
Riding a recently built CHUMBA XCL throught the jungle with my boys from OMBA (Okinawa Mountain Bikers Association)


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

dontheclysdale said:


> US Navy 1993 to 1997. Spent 3+ years forward deployed in Yokosuka Japan.
> 
> Now I send packages and emails to a small group of Army guys in Iraq. It is pretty easy to do, doesn't take a lot of time and it is much appreciated by the guy(s) you sponsor. If you're interested you can sign up at Solider Angels.
> 
> Quick story, I was in OS A-school in Damneck Virginia. I walked the beach from damneck to Virginia Beach. Totally didn't pay attention to the "Do Not Enter" signs and "Unauthorized Personnel" and "Live Ordinance" signs... Long story short, I didn't get caught, I didn't get in trouble, and I didn't get killed, and made it to Virginia Beach... I later found out that that stretch of beach was for special forces training... I was a dumb boot!


Hooah! Good on ya for keeping up the morale for the guys and gals deployed.

I grew up in VB as a Navy brat and spent a couple summers at Dam Neck. We did get chased of by being in the restricted area you're talking about (beach on the north side of Dam Neck) And yes, the SEALS use that area for training.


----------



## Saxon9598 (Sep 15, 2008)

SFC E7 US Army 
October 1998 and still serving
E1-E4 11B
E5- E7 35F
2 tours Iraq
1 tour Afghanistan
2 divorce's
rock on baby!, just, rock on:thumbsup:


----------



## Page 449 (Dec 19, 2008)

Okay, I guess I'm the official old bastard here. USMC 76-97. Retired as a Master Sergeant. I bought my first real MTB back around '90/'91. It was a Bridgestone MB2 and I rode that thing all over the back roads and trails of Camp Pendleton. I still ride both road and dirt and I usually get to pedal about 3 times a week. It's all good. 

Thanks to all my military Brothers out there for their service. I really appreciate what you guys do to keep us safe.

Semper fi


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*SSG -19E/19K plus FNMM3*

I spend 20+ years in a National Guard Armor unit. Ended my career commanding an M-1 Abrams. I retired before the current war but my unit has been deployed to Cuba for a year and is just returning from a year in Iraq.

My youngest son is in the Navy attending the Nuclear Academy in Goose Creek, SC. However, on a recent training cruise in the Indian Ocean, he was taken off his boomer and put on a Blackhawk in Somalia to take part in an anti-piracy operation on Easter Sunday. That was the day the Navy Seals took out the four pirates holding the American captain.

Since most of the stuff my son does is classified, I don't know what his involvement was or even the name of the boat he was assigned to. All he could say was that he got the mission because he speaks French and has top-secret clearance. He did send a few interesting pictures from his cell phone before they went "crypto."

Currently he is back at the academy. He is a Fireman Nuclear Machinist Mate 3rd Class. Not bad for less than one year in the service. He is thinking of OCS after nuke school.


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

U.S. Marine
85-01 E-6
0331
0326
0317
Camp Lejeune. NC


----------



## sgt_etool (May 5, 2009)

U.S. Marine - (hence the sig and avatar) :thumbsup: 
Sgt - 89-00
0151
0861
2531
9931
Swamp Lejeune, Oki, The "Stumps"

Started doing Muay Thai (free-ride to Thailand while in Oki) and BJJ when I got back to Chicago...training is too expensive now...so I bought an MTB to keep up the fitness training and get to see things.


----------



## haisai (Jan 3, 2009)

Never served but am a brat. Born and raised on Okinawa. Educated in the DOD school system. Working for the VA now. Just wanted to say thanks to all that have served.


----------



## 2dois2b (Apr 1, 2009)

US Army 94-97
E-4
19-K (tank gunner)
Camp Pelham Korea, Ft Lewis 

I rode my bike all over the hills along the Korean DMZ on my days off. Ft Lewis too. I think getting on my bike and getting away from the army kept my sanity during those years. God I hated the army.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

2dois2b said:


> ...God I hated the army.


But aren't you glad you did it in the end? I know for me, the military made me a 'better' man :thumbsup:

Ok, anyone got any military jokes? - I got one... 
(before anyone gets their feathers ruffled, this was told by a Filipino buddy of mine while in the Navy...if you know the Navy at all, there are alot of Filipinos and I was good friends with many of them...)

Anyways...
Q: What do you call a couple of Filipino pilots?


----------



## FatToby (Mar 10, 2007)

SSgt in the Air Force. Work P.O.L (Fuels). I'm lucky enough to be stationed in the Black Hills of S. Dakota.

Toby


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

A: a 'Pair of Pliers' 
yuk yuk yuk


----------



## BikeMedic (Sep 30, 2008)

US Navy 2001 - 02 
AWS
Medically Discharged due to Knee injury

Re-Enlisting US Army NG - Combat Medic (68w) in November.
Good to see all of you folks on here!!!


----------



## iron29er (Jan 1, 2008)

National Guard here. Enlisted in Dec. and ship out for BCT in 12 days. Basic at Ft. Jackson, AIT at Leonard Wood. Went 74D as my MOS. Gonna miss my bikes.

Jeff


----------



## sszaskar (May 11, 2009)

us coast guard here.
bm3 (e-4)

im currently spending some time on a patrol boat in the northern Arabian Gulf


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

highdelll said:


> But aren't you glad you did it in the end? I know for me, the military made me a 'better' man :thumbsup:


Turned me into a killer and a sociopath. It's taken years of therapy to return to civilian life.

Aint wine & roses for everybody.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

HotBlack said:


> Turned me into a killer and a sociopath. It's taken years of therapy to return to civilian life.
> 
> Aint wine & roses for everybody.


Yo...I did not mean it that way... I have no idea what it is to kill someone personally. I have imagined it, and I didn't like it - I was NOT trying to minimize AT ALL!
Even when I was fixing something that would ultimately go and blow-up possibly hundreds of people, I thought about it( and watched what happened - non-released footage). But I was 'removed'. I certainly did not mean to imply that there were no 'negatives' to service - NOT AT ALL.
I was just livin a fukked up life before, bein' a punk - life goin nowhere etc..
Not everybody serves because it's 'fun' to do.
IM me if you want...again no harm meant by my statement.


----------



## RaleighRider (Mar 21, 2009)

US Army Sergeant Veteran

Served 6.5 years in the Aviation Branch of the US Army as a Helicopter Powertrain Mechanic. One year tour to Korea, and two tours to Iraq totaling 27 months. Enjoyed my time in, now getting back to my family and giving them my time.

Currently work with CSC Government Contracting and still working on helicopters. Been biking down here in Savannah, and actually doing a lot of trail building.


----------



## cdquinton (Jul 22, 2008)

US Army Staff Sergeant (E6)

91-92 Korea
92-95 Fort Ritchie, MD
95-01 Germany
01-02 Turkey
02-05 Netherlands
05-08 Fort Detrick, MD
08-Present Korea

27 months to retirement!

Chris


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

highdelll said:


> again no harm meant by my statement.


No sweat, none taken. & I'd definitely agree in most cases. Giving structure & discipline where it's lacking, the service helps many.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

US Army - Veteran, 1990 - 1999, Staff Sargent (E-6)
11B3V (Airborne Ranger)
Ft. Campbell
Ft. Benning
Hunter Army Airfield
Ft. Lewis
Desert Storm, Somalia, Bosnia

No regrets, but damn glad I'm no longer in and making damn good money as an engineer.


----------



## RaleighRider (Mar 21, 2009)

^^^^hooah To You Gpzguy


----------



## Melonhead (Mar 22, 2009)

U.S. Army 1985-1990
19K M1/M1A1 Armored Crewman Gunned for the most part.
'85-'88 K-Troop 3rd Squadron 2nd Armored Cavalry, Pond Barracks, Amberg, Germany
'88-'90 1st Battalion 35th Armored Regiment, 2nd Brigade, 1st Armored Division, Ferris Barracks Erlangen, Germany
Time of my life some days...


----------



## MtnSpectre (Nov 21, 2004)

*You*



RaleighRider said:


> US Army Sergeant Veteran
> 
> Served 6.5 years in the Aviation Branch of the US Army as a Helicopter Powertrain Mechanic. One year tour to Korea, and two tours to Iraq totaling 27 months. Enjoyed my time in, now getting back to my family and giving them my time.
> 
> Currently work with CSC Government Contracting and still working on helicopters. Been biking down here in Savannah, and actually doing a lot of trail building.


doing some work on Triplett? The beavers down there play havoc on the trail.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Damn, missed this one last time around.

Air Force here. Veteran.
AFSC - 1A251 C-17 Loadmaster. 
Served in OIF and OEF and racked up around three hundred combat hours (flight time), left as an E-5. Been more places than I can remember.


----------



## fourtyfell (Sep 29, 2008)

Us Navy.
South Carolina Corps of Cadets 2013. (The Citadel)


----------



## slayer27 (Nov 22, 2007)

US Army, E-4
Basics at fort lost-in-the woods,spring,summer of 91
AIT at fort belvoir-52D- power generation equipment repairer. summer,fall of 91
Stationed in Vilseck ,Germany from fall 91 till I got out sept. 94. 26th FSB

Bought my first mountain bike in Grafenwoehr germany, A cannondale m-300 in 93


----------



## Steady Grind (Jun 10, 2008)

Marine Corps....Reconnaissance....Sgt....Iraq '04/'05, Fallujah area


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

US Army combat vet (Saudi-6 month tour there) ,served October '91 to October '94. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

USMC JROTC...then;

Went "in" immediately following 9/11.

USARNG
11B


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

USAF
92-00
E5
F16/F117 Avionics

Shipped out in 92 after the first gulf war (was in college during it) and got sent to Holloman AFB after tech school to work on F117s. Was there for four years with some rotations to Saudi thrown in. I was then sent to school at Luke for several months before going to Kunsan, ROK for a year. Did my last years at Moody AFB, GA before getting out. Been in GA ever since (met my wife here).


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

U.S. Army 

11B (explains the user name)

Infantry Rifleman. Been light Infantry Airborne and Mechanized.

SFC / E-7

Still serving in the National Guard. They don't have Infantry here in Wyoming, so I am currently serving as a small arms and marksmanship instructor for everything from 50 cal down to 9mm. 

30 months to retirement. Hopefully I won't get deployed again before I retire, but I will go if they send me.

Started riding mountain bikes back in the early 90s when I was training for Airborne and Sniper schools. I just got tired of running so much so I started riding bikes to break it up. Fell in love with riding the bike and I have been riding ever since.


----------



## lnchrdawg (Feb 2, 2004)

*US Army*

SSG 
15 years and counting
Fort Jackson Basic
Fort Bliss AIT MOS 14T Patriot
Ansbach Germany
Bliss again
Suwon Korea
Bliss once again
Ansbach Germany (Does somebody hate me :blush
Bliss again (I am begining to see a pattern here)

6 deployments
Suadia Arabia
Bosnia
Bahrain
Kuwait
Qatar
Kuwait (presently deployed at Camp Arifjan)


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

lnchrdawg said:


> S
> Ansbach Germany (Does somebody hate me :blush


Ansbach is a helluvalot better than Bahrain, all I can say. I miss Germany.


----------



## Badgerboy1970 (Aug 30, 2005)

I was in the Army from Jan 1990-Dec 1996 and was stationed in Germany most of the time but I had two different MOSes because the first one was deactivated. My first job was 13N Lance Missile Crewmember (medium range tactical missile) from 1990-1992. The second job was 68F Aircraft Electrician working on Apaches, Blackhawks, Chinooks, Kiowa Scouts, and Hueys electrical and avionics systems. The last two months I was in I was almost deployed to Somalia but was not because I was a short-timer. I only made it to the rank of E-4 because I started having knee and back problems and am now officially disabled. Luckily I can still cycle, walk, and stretch for exercise but that's about it.

I bought my first mountain bike in 1988 a steel framed bike from Canada called a Miele. My second bike was a Cannondale M400 from the PX in Nuremberg in 1993 which I sold pretty quickly to buy a Cannondale M800 "Beast from the East" complete with Pepperoni rigid fork. 

1990 Basic Ft. Sill, OK
1990 AIT 13N Ft. Sill, OK
1990-1991 Crailsheim Germany
1991-1992 Herzogenaurach Germany
1992-1993 AIT 68F Ft Eustis, VA
1993-1996 Katterbach Germany


----------



## kray (Feb 3, 2009)

U.S. Navy Surface Warfare Officer
Lieutenant (O-3) 

I commissioned out of the Corps of Cadets at Texas A&M University.
1st division officer tour: 27 months on board minesweepers (1st deployment to the Gulf)
2nd division officer tour: 18 months on board USS SAN ANTONIO (LPD 17) as the Antiterrorism Officer/Visit, Board, Search, Seizure boarding officer. (2nd deployment to the Gulf)

I am currently on shore duty here at the Naval Postgraduate School in Monterey CA.

Recently signed to stay in for another 5 years.


----------



## Melonhead (Mar 22, 2009)

Badgerboy1970 said:


> ..
> 1993-1996 Katterbach Germany


Met my wife at PLDC at Katterbach in 1987 it'll be 22 years married this coming September ...got married at the city hall in Ansbach.


----------



## spartan034 (Apr 5, 2007)

I just graduated AIT today. MP. first thing i'm doing tommorow is riding.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

spartan034 said:


> I just graduated AIT today. MP. first thing i'm doing tommorow is riding.


congrats man!! :thumbsup: - you kick ass!!
first thing I did was to go drinkin and bowling 
I understand the drinkin part - not sure why I had a hankerin' fer bowlin'


----------



## MtnSpectre (Nov 21, 2004)

*congrats on your job choice...*

Where are getting stationed at? I have been an MP for over 20 years and just got stationed at Lost in the Woods. If you go to a highly deployable unit.....great! Get the tactical knowledge down and then get the beep out of there and to a non-deployable unit for some down time. It's a great thing that you are serving your country and in the capacity of Law Enforcement. My PLAN when I joined centuries ago........do my 4 years, get promoted to SGT and get on with my life. Here I am years still in the Army working with ex-military listening to how they miss the brotherhood. Good luck on your future and ride when ever you get a chance!


----------



## YZF571 (Oct 24, 2007)

US Army 1981 thru 2008, retired in Oct 2008 as 1SG, Easily thye best job I ever had in my life. Looking back on it all they were the absolute best and worst years of my life. Hell, what am I talking about it was my life. No regrets.

YZF571


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

U.S. Army OCT 2004- FEB 2009
11B
E4
Fort Campbell, KY
Iraq x2

California N.G. FEB 2009-present
11B
E4
Auburn, CA


----------



## jaybear (Jun 20, 2008)

Army here, 2LT at Bliss right now for OBC. Still waiting to get assigned an address so I can get my bike stuff shipped to me, and then my bike also. Too bad I'm assigned to Fort Sill starting in October, where its nice and flat.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

jaybear said:


> Army here, 2LT at Bliss right now for OBC. Still waiting to get assigned an address so I can get my bike stuff shipped to me, and then my bike also. Too bad I'm assigned to Fort Sill starting in October, where its nice and flat.


huh, the 12 miles of hell course is enjoyable. OKC has a nice trail. Drive down to the DFW metro on the weekends you can--lots of nice riding in texas---and not all that far from Lawton.


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

USMC 2002-2005
Corporal
Infantry Machinegunner (0331)

Camp Pendleton, CA

Invasion of Iraq in 2003 with B/1/5 Weapons.


----------



## Myah's Daddy (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you very much guys, You are all true hero's. I know I can never thank you enough for what you did for our country and my family, keeping us safe and free.

Thanks again
Brad


----------



## wrenchturner (Oct 18, 2006)

Us Navy
96-06
E-6- Et1(sw)
Electronics Technician


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

US Navy '90-'93
BM3 / Boatswainmate 3rd class / Petty Officer 3rd Class. (E-4)
USS Rodney M Davis
USS Leahy

Just got done working for the DoD for the last 7 yrs as well.

Side note: Where's mr hardcore himself? usmcruz????? We need him to tell us that we're all nothing compared to him:thumbsup:


----------



## C Dunlop (Sep 26, 2008)

I think you all ought to be ashamed of yourselves. I don't understand the hero mentality, I think you guys are a bunch of dropkicks who just couldn't get real jobs.

meh.


----------



## ARFF406 (May 9, 2009)

^ 
Now THAT is funny! :thumbsup:


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

ARFF406 said:


> ^
> Now THAT is funny! :thumbsup:


On a positive note, not all Aussies are doorknobs. In fact, most I worked with had a wicked sense of humor. While in the Navy, I was lucky enough to spend some some time at RAAF Base Amberley, I believe SW of Brisbane, in 2000. My crew participated in an exercise with them. Right after we got on the deck and finished post flight, we were invited to the "Bear's Den". Got to drink my first Victorias Bitter beer and was informed that only tourist and wankers drank Fosters. Was only there for a week and other than a few hours to wander around Brisbane, unfortunately did not get much time off to do much else.

As for highdelll's original post, another Aviation Electronics Technician here. I spent a tour in the comm shop at AIMD in Pax River, MD and a tour in the Radar/IR shop in sunny Sigonella, Sicily. Which squadron in North Island did you serve with? I spent some time with HS-6 and that was when the Abraham Lincoln was still home based there. Spent my last 8 years as a Naval Aircrewman. Retired 4 years ago and sure do miss it.

Brian


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Well other than the deployments, as a civilian I'm still pretty much living it. A bunch of retired E6/7 and retired Chief Warrants like me running things on both sides of the equation here on Ft Hood (DOL and contractor).


----------



## wrenchturner (Oct 18, 2006)

i could use a cold VB right now!


----------



## js1221 (Apr 27, 2007)

USAF
Senior Master Sergeant
Security Forces Superintendent

Don't tell the folks around Albuquerque, NM but I was the one responsible for setting up the patrols in Otero Canyon/Kirtland AFB back in 2005.


----------



## keith_mahoney (May 18, 2008)

ARFF406 said:


> ^
> Now THAT is funny! :thumbsup:


Are you in the AF? I thought the only assignment in MT was structural only. You may have to change your screen name. 

On a serious note. I hope we run into one another sometime.


----------



## 2gunnz (Jun 30, 2006)

Howdy all!!
AF E-5 (Sew on E-6 around Nov)
Multi Purpose Mechanic
Joined in 97
Places I've been stationed
Aviano, Italy Best MTBing ever!!!!!
Little Rock, AR pretty good riding
McChord, WA didn't have a lot of time to go riding there. 
Kunsan, Korea Which is were I am right now.


----------



## ARFF406 (May 9, 2009)

keith_mahoney said:


> Are you in the AF? I thought the only assignment in MT was structural only. You may have to change your screen name.
> 
> On a serious note. I hope we run into one another sometime.


Nope, not a flyboy. I'm originally from MT, once I left the Marines I moved back and I'm an Aircraft Rescue Firefighter for the Billings Airport.

On a serious note, I'm always up for meeting a fellow MTBer... :thumbsup:


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

*Usn*

CS2/SS

Pearl Harbor, HI
USS Columbia SSN 771 (Aug '04-Aug '09)

Transferring to Point Loma in Aug.


----------



## Shakermaker (Jul 5, 2009)

USAF Lt

So far I've been stationed at Maxwell AFB, Vance in Oklahoma, and currently at Barksdale AFB in Louisiana. But, I've definitely flown to a lot of different places. Currently I'm a co on the famous 8 engined aircraft.....

Originally from Oregon so I was spoiled by all the great places to ride up there, but there are a few good trails here. Actually, the one here on base is pretty good.


----------



## keith_mahoney (May 18, 2008)

ARFF406 said:


> On a serious note, I'm always up for meeting a fellow MTBer... :thumbsup:


Oh, I get it. I am an ARFF in the AF and it is a pretty small community so I figured I would run into you sometime.


----------



## lablover (Mar 9, 2008)

*US Coast Guard*

Didn't see many shipmates from the USCG posting but...

Jul 1984 through Oct 2004
MKCS (E-8)
Loving the life in Maine

Steve


----------



## navymtbr (Feb 2, 2004)

*Usn*

USN Retired (Mustang)
Spent first part of the career days fixing Tomcats (84-92)
Spent second part making sure Hawkeyes and Tomcats were fixed (92-04)
All out of Tidewater!
Currently working in Southern MD to provide the fleet the newest toys!


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

navymtbr said:


> Currently working in Southern MD to provide the fleet the newest toys!


Pax or IH?

Do you think NMCI was invented by Bin Laden himself?


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

crashedandburned said:


> Pax or IH?


His personal profile shows Hollywood, MD as home, so I am betting Pax.

Is the Blue Wind bike shop still there and how is the trail around St. Mary's Lake?

Brian


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

lablover said:


> Didn't see many shipmates from the USCG posting but...


Hey, Luckily I included the Coasties (and the Guardsmen) in the poll... many people, sadly, forget about those branches - and they work right here on our soil and waters!!

thanks man!


----------



## FruitaGuy (Jun 11, 2009)

Colorado Army National Guard here....well up until a couple of days ago...I ETS'd on the 2nd of July. I had an interesting ride that day...I got to thinking about how I went into the Guard just before the 4th of July, which was a great feeling...and then getting out just before the same day.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

BrianU said:


> His personal profile shows Hollywood, MD as home, so I am betting Pax.
> 
> Is the Blue Wind bike shop still there and how is the trail around St. Mary's Lake?
> 
> Brian


Didn't think to look at his profile. PAX sounds right. I was at IH.

I THINK there's a shop down there, but I'm not really sure. I worked part time @ the Waldorf Bike Doctor until a few months ago when I moved to Morgantown.


----------



## jrafter (Mar 27, 2009)

hey any of you all been to camp speicher or victory.........i should be leaving next week.

would like to put a bike together when i get there.....i here there very big camps.

they need someone to burn trash...lol

Joe


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I visited Speicher about 5 times while I was at Kirkuk. Kirkuk was very very warm and Speicher was like a blast oven. Very nice, large "rec" area to kick back in though.



jrafter said:


> hey any of you all been to camp speicher or victory.........i should be leaving next week.
> 
> would like to put a bike together when i get there.....i here there very big camps.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

To all of you, my fellows and brothers, who stood up -- enlisted or officer -- I salute you for making the commitment.

As for me:
Active Army, 1985-1989;
ANG, 1989-1992.

3 years in Germany, 1 @ Ft. Sill; did most of the ANG time @ Dobbins AFB, GA, doing the 'lock n load' on an F-15 crew.

In the Army, I trained as a 63S, Heavy Wheeled Vehicle Mechanic, but a fair amount of my time was spent pushing paper for the 1SG. The strike at Khadafy in '86 made things REAL interesting!

Missed Desert Storm due to our 'outdated' avionics in the 15's.

Never regretted the decision, not once.


----------



## navymtbr (Feb 2, 2004)

*SoMD*



crashedandburned said:


> Pax or IH?
> 
> Do you think NMCI was invented by Bin Laden himself?


Pax - Hate it!!!!!!!:madman:


----------



## PscyclePath (Aug 29, 2007)

U.S. Army, 1978 to 2007. 13 years active duty, the rest in IRR.
Major, initially Field Artillery Heavy Missile Officer (Pershing 1A), then spent the rest of the time as a Cannon Battery and occasional general staff officer. 

There's good riding in Lawton and Fort Sill. I bike commuted all over the place there when at the Officer Advanced Course (granted, that was back in the mid-80s) ;-)


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

navymtbr said:


> Pax - Hate it!!!!!!!:madman:


Yea, Saint Mary's park isn't exactly known for it's "awsome" riding and it's a bit more of a drive to Patapsco from there.


----------



## navymtbr (Feb 2, 2004)

crashedandburned said:


> Didn't think to look at his profile. PAX sounds right. I was at IH.
> 
> I THINK there's a shop down there, but I'm not really sure. I worked part time @ the Waldorf Bike Doctor until a few months ago when I moved to Morgantown.


Work at Pax, retired from the Navy and went government. My first GS job was working with Bosun's on the RAST MK6 and other small boy helo launch and recovery aides.

Blue Wind is now a gourmet shop. They have tons of microbrews and wines along with some pretty tasty sandwiches and soups.

As for Bike shops, there's Mike's which is geared towards BMX, Pax Adventure which is more Tri's but do carry some Specialized MTBs and Bike Doctor in Waldorf, my shop of choice!

There is a new shop on Great Mills road but I hear it is high end road. Big road population down hear.

The lake is still there and in fairly good shape.

As for MoTown - my boy attends WVU and we frequent the area. Have yet to ride Coopers Rock or Big Bear, still trying to coordinate schedules with my boy.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

navymtbr said:


> Bike Doctor in Waldorf, my shop of choice!


Well, I've probably seen you in there a time or two. My last day was the day before the tent sale this yr. I was there for about three yrs.



navymtbr said:


> As for MoTown - my boy attends WVU and we frequent the area. Have yet to ride Coopers Rock or Big Bear, still trying to coordinate schedules with my boy.


If you're ever in the area and want a tour of Coopers or BB, let me know.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Veterans Day Y'all!! :thumbsup:


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Air Guard guy here. While I was going to college I was an F-16 Mechanic. Once I got edumicated I got a pilot slot. The unit lost F-16 while I was at flight school, so now I fly a military Lear Jet (C-21). Not as cool, but still a pretty good gig.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Tanx--I'm celebrating with a ride at dana Peak--leaving shortly. Gotta get at least another ride in before the Lance Armstrong Ranch events start this weekend and next (2 pre-rides and a race).



highdelll said:


> Happy Veterans Day Y'all!! :thumbsup:


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

" To all those who have served, are serving and will serve.. Thank you for your unselfish service to support and defend the Constitution of The United States against all enemies foreign and domestic and providing our Nation with the Blanket of Freedom we all live in today.... "

- Staff Sergeant, USAF 
2002 - for life
2M0X2


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Just wanted to say thank you to all of you.....

God Bless


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks to all of the Veterans out there!!


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

US Army 98-07 11B/Infantry SSG when I when got out. 
Did my Basic at Sand Hill, Ft. Benning, GA. Served with the 10th Mountain Division in Afghanistan and did 2 tours with the 101st Airborne in Iraq. Glad I am out now. Its taken me a while to get used to being a civilian. I went and got myself free dinner at Golden Corral with all of the other Vets in town. Nothing like a crappy buffet to celebrate Veterans day.


----------



## BadKarma145 (Nov 25, 2008)

US Army Veteran
E-5 / Sgt
1985 - 1989 
11C - Combat Infantry

HHC 2nd Battalion 5th Cavalry - Black Horse!
HHC 4th Battalion 32nd Armor

Stationed in Fort Hood then rotated to Germany as a unit. Some of the best and worst times of my life.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

darkslide18 said:


> ....Nothing like a crappy buffet to celebrate Veterans day.


maybe supposed to remind you of the chow hall? :lol:


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

Im 16 and trying my darndest to get into the airforce academy in CO. and advice would be appreciated! Message me!


----------



## Bodeen (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for all of your service, guys. I like to think that our Vets are like the backbone of our society. :thumbsup: 

U.S. Army 
SSG
11C3X
'94-Present

Fort Benning/Sand Hill OSUT (A/1-50)
Fort Riley - A Trp, 1-4 CAV
Korea - HHC 2-72 AR (Camp Casey)
Fort Riley - HHC 1-13 AR
Fort Lewis - HHC 3-21 IN (SBCT)
Mosul, IRQ - Stryker Brigade
Fort Leonard Wood - Drill Sergeant School
Fort Sill - Drill Sergeant (BCT)...

Been training 'Joe' here at Sill for the last three years. Haven't had much time to really explore the area. Never got a chance to do 12-MOH, or as it's known now, Hills of Hell. On PCS leave currently, reporting to Germany (pinpoint to Vilseck) next month...Christmas in Bavaria!!  Looking forward to getting back to the 'big Army.' :yesnod:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

...Just found this...
It's a lil short on the USN side (no shots of the baddest fighter ...the -F-14D)
but still cool w/ Fluke's track - 'Atom Bomb'


----------



## axshon (Jan 29, 2010)

USMC 
Sgt (E5)
0351 (Infantry, Anti-Tank)
90-94 (Ops: Desert Storm V1, Provide Promise, Sharp Edge (Liberia), Some other stuff in the Adriatic for countries that don't exist anymore...)
Semper Fi


----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

US Navy, Personnelman 2nd Class (E-5), 1981-1985.

Served onboard USS Dupont DD941 during Naval Gunfire Support of Marines in Beirut, Lebanon in 1982 and USS John F Kennedy in 1984. Got to see rockets going off in town from the harbor while on the Destroyer, obviously lots farther out to sea on the Carrier.

Thanks to all who served.

David B.


----------



## rayray74 (Sep 18, 2005)

Air Force
TSgt...but hopefully MSgt real soon
Stationed in MT and love it here.


----------



## LS2379 (May 24, 2009)

USMC 1973-1985
2629 (Signals Intelligence/Electronic Warfare Analyst)
GySgt (E7)
Semper Fi


----------



## speedyd (Mar 10, 2004)

*Finance clerk*

Army brat,Real active duty 73-76 wurzburg Germany.Drank a lot of beer,smoked a lota hash.was a Finace clerk but spent 11 months Tdy on recruiting duty stateside.Cleaned up my act a lot since then.Youth is just wasted on the young. E-4


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

USMC 2006-CURRENT
6072 Diesel mechanic / hydrolics tech
LCpl /E-3 
im stuck in nc and the riding aint all that great lol


----------



## dbates (Apr 3, 2007)

USA 2007-present
25V Combat Documentation/Production Specialist
SGT/E5
Currently assigned to Ft. Bragg, where there are some trails and a lot of blacktop. Unfortunately I don't have a cycle at the moment.


----------



## mike047 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks to all active and veterans:thumbsup: 

Haven't seen too many "old" guys..

USN AT2 Dec 1964-Nov 1977

7 cruises to the South China sea.

Son of a commissioned Army mustang, born in a military hospital Camp Carson.

Mostly a roadie but do have a Fuji Nevada 3.0


----------



## freddie53 (Jul 16, 2009)

United States Marine Corps
MOS=2534(High Frequency Communications Center Operator)
Sgt.
Served from 1975 to 1978. A very peacable time, but lousy disco music.


----------



## MidSouth (Nov 29, 2009)

US Navy
MMCS (SS) Retired
Machinist Mate E-8, Submarine Service
June 1971-June 1991
Operated and maintained nuclear reactors on 5 different subs over the years.


----------



## GlassTrain (Oct 22, 2008)

US. Army Veteran

Feb 1990-1994 19K (M1A1) SPC

Bindlach, Germany (The Rock) Charlie Troop, 1/2nd ACR
Operation Desert Shield/Storm 
Fort Polk, LA - 5th ID
Fort Hood, TX - 2AD

Nov 1996-2000 13M (MLRS) SGT

Fort Sill, OK - 1/14 FA


----------



## -Shaggs- (Mar 23, 2010)

AZ Army National Guard
E4 - Specialist (for the time being)
13F - Forward Observer
91L - Heavy Wheeled Mechanic
94F - Computer Electronics System Repairer (working on getting this one)

I like being a Jack of All Trades, lol

Working on getting a full time spot at CSMS here in Phoenix.


----------



## HSMITH (Aug 11, 2009)

US Navy, 91-94.
GMG2 E5
0872 Mk45Mod1 5" gun system.


----------



## Kingdomseeder (Jun 10, 2006)

*US Coast Guard*
1982-1987 ET3 LoRAN

Been mtn biking since about 88 when I first heard about it, but never really experienced the real fun of it till about 4 years ago


----------



## kgraham11 (Jan 29, 2005)

US Navy Chief- Active
ATC(AW/SW)
Aviation Electronics Technician - I level
1990-?

NAS Norfolk AIMD, 1991-1996
CNATTU Oceana - CASS Instructor, 1996-1999
USS GEORGE WASHINGTON, 1999-2002
NATTC Pensacola - AT A-school instructor - 2002-2005
USS DWIGHT D EISENHOWER, 2005-2008
Navy Personnel Command - Detailer, 2008-Present

Bought my first moutain bike in Virginia Beach around 1995. Rode Seashore State Park and the trails around Williamsburg, then on to Pensacola and the UWF trails. Back to Norfolk again for another tour and now in Millington, TN. Believe it or not, there are a wider variety of trails within 30 minutes of my house in TN than any of the other places I've been. Not much for climbing but hey... 

Maybe one day, they'll build Naval Air Station Moab.  I'll be all over it!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

kgraham11 said:


> US Navy Chief- Active
> ATC(AW/SW)
> Aviation Electronics Technician - I level
> 1990-?
> ...


Sweet, I think you're my first fellow tweaker here!:thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

bonbonan said:


> Are you sure about that?


maybe I missed somebody? :skep: 
yep...mike047 is too


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Retired US Army CW3, 153B (formerly known as 100B) Huey driver.

Flew UH-1 and some OH-58. Spent most of my time in Europe. However, my most memorable peacetime tour was Ft Carson during the late 80's flying Dustoff. Most memorable tour was Desert Storm.


----------



## slyderHD (Apr 21, 2010)

US Air Force-Veteran
1992-1996
E-4
Armament Systems Specialist on F-4G, A-10, and F-15E
Tech training at Lowery AFB Colorado
Stationed at Spangdalm AB Germany 92-94 and Seymore Johnson AFB NC 94-96
Deployed for Operation Deny Flight (bosnia) 1993 at Aviano AB Italy


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

marine corps 
73-77
e4
6064 flight survival equipment(riggers-last to let you down)
vma-513 original harriers
hmm-263
vma-542


----------



## Wilkenstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Army
Did about 6 years as 11B and made it to E6
Most of that time was spent on the Army Drill Team. 

Now I'm a WO1 153A waiting patiently on flight school to begin.


----------



## freeone4ya (May 18, 2010)

SrA U.S. Air Force stationed in Korea (1 more month!!!!) fighter Crew chief worked F-16C's and F-15E's in Mtn Home AFB Idaho for 4 years and now finishing off my one year tour here in Kunsan AB, Korea working Transient Alert/ Crash Recovery met up with some cool dh riders here in Korea lots of good downhill riding and cross country stuff (not my cup of tea) but will be headed off to Nellis AFB NV hope to meet some cool riders out there been riding for over 3 years now.


----------



## Pawndream (Mar 17, 2004)

Master Sergeant in the US Air Force. Weather Forecaster (though I'm currently running a solar observatory...) 

97-00 Offutt AFB, NE (Omaha)
00-01 Keesler AFB, MS (Biloxi)
01-03 Offutt AFB, NE (Omaha)
03-04 Yongsan AIN, Korea (Seoul)
04-09 Offutt AFB, NE (Omaha) 
09 - present Holloman AFB, NM (Alamogordo)


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

Army 1967 - 1977 CW3 062B/100B,C UH1-D & LOH Driver

Navy 1981 - 1996 CDR 1310 HSL-47/HAL-4

_I'm a child of Father Wolters & Mother Rucker_


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

U.S. Army (Currently, Reserve)
E4, SPC. (Though hopefully getting my 5 Soon. Reporting for WLC on Friday, wish me luck.)
68W10 Combat Medic


----------



## Rugbyroy (Oct 14, 2004)

us army active from 05 to 09 91w/68w combat medic stationed at fort stewart, ga with the 3rd infantry div. Did a tour in iraq with 3/69 infantry B co. went in at e4, left at e4.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

US Army
11B Infantry
E-4 Specialist 
Aco 1/506 INF S. Korea
Aco 1/9 CAV Ft. Hood, TX
OIF II Vet


----------



## olysmith (May 26, 2010)

*U.S. Navy Submarine Force*

USS Bergall
Commander Submarine Force Atlantic
USS Memphis
USCINClANT / STRATCOM Det COMSUBLANT
USS Cinncinatti
USS Tucson
E-8 Ass Navigator Retired Apr 1998


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

USAF 
SrA (E-4) active duty
2A551 ACFT maintainer on KC-135 strato tanker and currently E-3B AWACS (americas war against common sence)
just re-enlisted in feb plan to be a life er
Stationed in Grand Forks ND for 2 years, Currenly staioned on Tinker AFB OK, I try to go places where i can aleast snowboard but....riding XC is just fine


----------



## jchull (Oct 17, 2007)

US Army veteran
'95-'99
E-5/SGT
98G Cryptological Linguist - Russian

Ended up at Ft. Carson with 66MI 3/3ACR


----------



## Ronin Six (Oct 1, 2009)

Good to see some armored troops here.

E-4, US Army
1986-1990 (just missed GW1)
1st Armored Division, Germany
3rd Armored Cav, TX


----------



## No~One (Oct 27, 2011)

USN, early 2000 to still serving.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

An old, resurrected thread, but with Veterans' Day 2 weeks away, it's not untimely...

Thanks again all you guys -and gals- that have served and are serving now!

I was USCG. Served in New Jersey as well as Juneau and Kodiak Alaska. Got onto the AST (aviation survival technician) school list but upon learning that I'd have to wait for 7 years to attend, didn't re-up. 7 years as an E-3 just wasn't worth it. My service helped to reform me from a useless Boulder skate-punk into a self-sufficent, contributing member of society, so it was well worth it... I bought my first Mt. Bike the week I returned to Boulder after my discharge, 25+ years ago.


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

US Army 97-2008
13F
Stewart and Drum, 
88N
Korea and Shaw AFB


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

USMC 2002-2008
0341 infantry mortarman
2002-2004 8th and I Marine base on the drill team in D.C (marched in President Reagan's funeral procession).
2004-2008 29 Palms CA
July 2004 deployed to Iraq, got hit by a bomb in Oct. and then medically retired on 2008

Now I'm living the dream in Miami FL.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

USMC 2008-2010
5811 Field MP
Medically retired
Yut, Yut....


----------



## bballr4567 (Mar 12, 2006)

Army here. 

2004-2009 
Ft. Campbell, KY 3/187th. 
Two OIF tours (12 and 15 months). 
68W Combat Medic or the politically correct term, Healthcare Specialist.


----------



## Sorebuttbiker (May 1, 2011)

U.S. Army, 1987-1998, Sergeant, 11M20H (M2A2 Bradley). Stationed in Germany, Korea, FT Stewart, FT Benning, FT Carson. 3 months in Egypt as well.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Glad to see this thread resurrected - especially before Vet's Day.

Remember the fallen, the wounded, the able and the active. :thumbsup:


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

USN 2006-2010

MM (nuclear) 

USS Alabama 

ROLL TIDE!!!!


----------



## cavscout66 (Sep 25, 2011)

USMC 1984-1988 MOS- 0311 Infantry L/Cpl E-3 3rd Bn, 1st Marines Kilo Company.

US ARMY, Ga Army Nat'l Guard 2006-present 19D Cavalry Scout SSG E-6

Operation Enduring Freedom (OEF) Afghanistan 2009-2010 RC East PMT ETT

Been riding since 1998 when I got my first Schwinn Mesa, been hooked ever since. Now have a 2011 Cannondale Flash 29er. Still have the Schwinn and ride it every so often.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

texasnavy05 said:


> USN 2006-2010
> 
> MM (nuclear)
> 
> ...


did you go under the cap?


----------



## iron29er (Jan 1, 2008)

Sorebuttbiker said:


> U.S. Army, 1987-1998, Sergeant, 11M20H (M2A2 Bradley). Stationed in Germany, Korea, FT Stewart, FT Benning, FT Carson. 3 months in Egypt as well.


Oh, Man! Did you do the MFO mission? I'm here now. What a long trip this has been...


----------



## Wilkenstein (Jul 22, 2008)

crazy03 said:


> USMC 2002-2008
> 0341 infantry mortarman
> 2002-2004 8th and I Marine base on the drill team in D.C (marched in President Reagan's funeral procession).
> 2004-2008 29 Palms CA
> ...


Hell ya, I was on the Army Drill Team for a while. Now I'm living my own dream learning how to fly 58d's up here in Alabama.


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

Usaf 86-93.


----------



## willrace4food (Jan 11, 2009)

ARNG 02-10
SSG E-6
11B,25F,25N,25B,25S
Basically Infantry then on to signal, networking, and satcom
Got a paid vacation to Baghdad, which isn't one of the best mtb locations but I made it work


----------



## jrafter (Mar 27, 2009)

Anyone in afghanistan...the FOBs here are great for riding a singlespeed


----------



## altisimo (May 20, 2011)

Colombian Air Force, Combat helicopter pilot, Captain.
Served 1985-1999


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

F-15 Crew Chief 96-present 
97-04 Nellis AFB, NV
04-06 Kadena AB, Okinawa
06-present Nellis AFB, NV


----------



## Sorebuttbiker (May 1, 2011)

iron29er said:


> Oh, Man! Did you do the MFO mission? I'm here now. What a long trip this has been...


Not sure what MFO is. If you are referring to Egypt it was Operation Bright Star for us. I think it was 95 that we did it. 3 months and a good portion of it was spent disassembling our Bradleys 87 times to make sure we didn't bring crap home with us. One awesome thing that made the heat and dust storms and all that worth it was the day spent at the Pyramids. We were taken on a tour inside and out. The Pyramids are a life changing experience. The shear amount of snails everywhere was pretty life changing as well and not in a good way. Catching the MP's having sex with our thermals at night was pretty fun too.

EDIT: googled MFO, nope, didn't do that.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

-Anon for now


----------



## MidNight_Rider (Mar 12, 2011)

U.S.M.C. 
Sgt / E-5 (SSgt. select)
KC-130 Aircrewman

I've been a few places and have even taken a bike or two.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Navy Reserve. CM2 (E5) with the Seabees. In 10 minutes I will be taking my final ride until November 2012 as I am starting a depolyment tomorrow with the Narmy (IA).


----------



## pitbull30 (Jun 29, 2008)

Navy for 5 years during OSW/OEF/OIF.

Aviation & MP

16 + months total deployed you know where ^ ^^

Didnt do any riding when i was in. To busy with muscle cars, bbq's and packing my bags.


----------



## Malazan (Oct 17, 2011)

92-98 US Army

11B


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

1991-1996 US Army
91Q
Ft. Carson, CO.


----------



## axarob44 (Mar 30, 2009)

USN 90-95'
STG2 sonar tech
USS Samuel B. Roberts FFG-58


----------



## Sorebuttbiker (May 1, 2011)

Heavy Fluid said:


> 1991-1996 US Army
> 91Q
> Ft. Carson, CO.


I was at Carson from 91 to 93. C co 1st BN (Mech) 12 IN. When I got there they were just getting Bradleys, they still had M113s. Having just come from being an instructor for the M2 Bradley at FT Benning I didn't have to participate in the changeover training.


----------



## IDkid (Oct 25, 2010)

U.S. Army
2010-present
74A - CBRN officer
Korea (1st duty station)

Sorebutt, where in the gem state are you from? I grew up in Lewiston.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

USAF

SSgt, (E5) .

I'm an A-10 Engine Mechanic. Worked on F-15's up in Idaho previous to this assignment.

Currently in Las Vegas. 


Been riding bikes since I was a little kid, and just never quit. Now the bikes are just more expensive, and I'm a lot faster and willing to try big **** out on the trails. LOL.

Joined back in 07', and currently still active duty.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sorebuttbiker (May 1, 2011)

IDkid said:


> Sorebutt, where in the gem state are you from? I grew up in Lewiston.


Roughly in between Sandpoint and Coeur D' Alene, about ten minutes from Farragut State Park.


----------



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

Army... 1999-2010. Germany, Korea, Kosovo, Bosnia, Iraq and good ol' Ft. Leonard Wood. I didn't make it through the Ft. Leonard Wood Tour ... got out and been goin to Engineering school on Uncle Sam's dime in Rolla, MO and riding as much as I have time for.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorebuttbiker said:


> I was at Carson from 91 to 93. C co 1st BN (Mech) 12 IN. When I got there they were just getting Bradleys, they still had M113s. Having just come from being an instructor for the M2 Bradley at FT Benning I didn't have to participate in the changeover training.


Did you get a chance to ride at all in the Springs? We used to rent the rigid Giant bikes on base for the weekend and head out to the trails, like Captain Jack's. Next summer, I am taking my wife for a week, and we are gonna road trip out there, and bike the trails that first got me started into the sport. Gonna be a huge difference between the Michigan trails that I am accustomed to now.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

highdelll said:


> -Anon for now


Yup, you said it HighDell... shame she (?... nice eyes but they don't go with the hands!) doesn't feel secure enough to uncover, but it's about the message.


----------



## steve mul (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey everyone.

US Navy
HM3(FMF) 
Serving with Marine Corps Infantry

Been in the Navy for 5 years, stationed overseas for a couple, then went to the Grunts with the Marine Corps. Just about done with 2nd pump to afghanistan.

Bought a '12 DB Recoil Comp a few weeks ago. Cant wait to go home and ride. 

later


----------



## Sorebuttbiker (May 1, 2011)

Heavy Fluid said:


> Did you get a chance to ride at all in the Springs? We used to rent the rigid Giant bikes on base for the weekend and head out to the trails, like Captain Jack's. Next summer, I am taking my wife for a week, and we are gonna road trip out there, and bike the trails that first got me started into the sport. Gonna be a huge difference between the Michigan trails that I am accustomed to now.


I rode Garden of the Gods, it wasn't as restricted as it may be now. I used to go to Rampart Resevior and ride that and I rode other areas, sometimes on post or off post nearby.


----------



## mikearif (Sep 7, 2011)

US ARMY 2001 - Present
SSG 31 E 
Currently a DS
3 Tours to iraq 1 to afghanistan

Enjoying the Ozarks right now


----------



## cale399 (Oct 18, 2008)

USAF 90-93
Material Facilities Spc E4
Clark AB...there when Pinatubo erupted 
Pope AFB
Dhahran AB Desert Storm
Galena Apt Ak...closed down since Cold Wars was done

Went to college Jacksonville State, AL and Army ROTC

AL National Guard 94-95
Cadet E5

US Army active 95-98
25A Signal Officer
Ft Stewart
Hunter AAF

USAR 04-07
Ft Gillem

Total 11 yrs, shoulda stayed in to get retirement pay, but ohh well started my own biz after the big Fortune 500 bunch didn't need me anymore

Love MTBing😄😊😃
Love racing too endurance, team and XC🏁🗻🚲🏁


----------



## dansMTB (Aug 12, 2004)

Army
E-4
14S

Spent time with 2ID in Korea, and 101st in Kentucky. Got out in time for thanksgiving 1998.
Kudos to all the folks who have served and continue to serve, you do us all proud!


----------



## Tackle (Sep 5, 2011)

I am in the Coast Guard
1998- to Present
BM1 (E6)

I have been State side my entire career.
I am thankful for all the men and women who sacrifice themselves over sees to protect us. Thank you for your service.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

USMC 15 years
GySgt/E-7
1371 Combat Engineer

6 deployments, 4 to Iraq, none to Afghan yet. 
Fought in the initial push to Bahgdad in '03 with 3/5. Fought in the '04 battle of Najaf with 1/4 & the battle of Fallujah from '04-'05. 

Sapper Leader Instructor
NRA certified Rifle & Pistol Instructor
IDPA Competitive Shooter

Currently stationed on Camp Pendleton, Ca.


----------



## Pock (Aug 17, 2010)

At 13 years in the USAF. Still going strong.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

76-96 - 20 years retired
USMC

Happy 236th Birthday Marines!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Happy veterans day everyone!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Hug a VET! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Damn it I was hoping to click on this thread and see something about Mountain Biking IN the military. 

Sigh


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Blurr said:


> Damn it I was hoping to click on this thread and see something about Mountain Biking IN the military.
> 
> Sigh


No problem, we just have to tread lightly.


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

USMC 84-90

I was only a casual cyclist back then. Just used the bike for transport. Now I use cycle for fun.


----------



## phatdub9 (May 11, 2011)

USAF here

13 almost 14yrs in. Will continue to serve unitl 20yrs or longer. Currently a TSgt stationed at Nellis, NV and just got back into riding.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

US Army 1989-1994. Served with the Big Red One during Desert Shield/Storm.


----------



## Camel Toad (Nov 23, 2011)

US Army... ETS was back in '99
82nd Airborne, 307th EN Bn
MOS 12B

Started out as a 60 gunner then a Sapper team leader supporting 2/505 inf.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks to all in this thread, and others around the world; past and present, who are Vets :thumbsup:


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm still waiting for you to hug me


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

XOXOXOX
there ya go


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

Can't believe I never saw this thread. It's pretty cool seeing who all has served.

I'm a SGT/E5 in the army almost 8 years.
63m/91m Bradley fighting vehicle mechanic
Been stationed at FT Hood my entire time minus training and deployments.
Been deployed to Iraq twice for a total of 25 months and currently looking at a 9 month deployment to Afghanistan next spring/summer.
Right now I'm working on my packet to become a flight warrant officer.

Happy Veteran's Day Y'all


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Army here late 80's to early 90's with first ID during Shield/Storm.
72E- Combat telecommunications center operator. Specialist E4.

Thanks all for your service! Happy Veterans Day!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

More appropriate for the 4th, but still :thumbsup:


----------



## Ctraut5 (Sep 2, 2011)

​12 years USAF Avionics and now a part time Air Guard guy working a federal job.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

US Navy
S.N.I.P.E.

Sj



Sj


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Ctraut5 said:


> ​12 years USAF Avionics and now a part time Air Guard guy working a federal job.


what avionics did ya do?


----------



## FireFighterHill (Oct 30, 2012)

Does being a overseas DOD Contractor count?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

FireFighterHill said:


> Does being a overseas DOD Contractor count?


I'm gonna say no...For a number of reasons (maybe someone will disagree)
sorry


----------



## Ctraut5 (Sep 2, 2011)

highdelll said:


> what avionics did ya do?


C-5A Galaxy Comm/Nav


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Ctraut5 said:


> C-5A Galaxy Comm/Nav


Cool, (sorry if I'm repeating myself)
I was F-14D Weapons/Target and later SH-60 Anti-Sub


----------



## PhaseSpace168 (Sep 13, 2012)

US Army 
04-08 
SPC, E-4
11B (infantry)
4th ID, 3rd BCT, 1/68 CAB, A.co 

I was stationed at Ft. Carson Colorado, two deployments to Iraq. The Army was cool, but i ran so much my feet started to swell and go numb when I ran. Shortly after I got out I got a kick @ss job in the fire arms industry, tracking down and selling class 3 and rare firearms. I once sold an antique shotgun for $250,000, I cant believe anyone would pay that much for a gun. 

I got to do a lot of sweet stuff: drive just about every vehicle but the Abrams and HEMTT, shoot just about every weapon (including detonating a claymore). If i could reenlist, i would probably join the air force, to work with strategic aircraft.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

To those who served and are currently serving in our country's armed services, I salute you. Thank you.


----------



## swizzroller (Sep 9, 2010)

sry


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

US Navy Submarine Service (STS3/SS) 1989-1995.

USS Houston SSN713 1991-1995.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

USAF Master Sergeant, retired 1978-1998, entered into JROTC as an instructor 1999 so still wearing my uniform on a daily basis today. I was a Transporter on active duty, 605X1 and 2T2 by today's standards.


----------



## MadBlackHatter (Mar 26, 2012)

Canadian Army
Royal Canadian Dragoons
A Squadron
Assault Troop


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

United States Marines, 1983-91

MOS 0331 (Infantry Machinegunner)

Kilo Company 3rd Battalion 8th Marines.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Utah Army National Guard
Currently on Active Duty with the State Counter Drug Program.

E7 Sergeant First Class

11B/C/M(no longer exists)
12B (Two tours in Iraq, total of 30 months, as a combat engineer, 03-04 and 07-08)
92A Automated Logistics

17+ total years.

Pic included for sh!ts and giggles.


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Air Force (seperated but now civilian Air Force / civil service) 1999-2005 and 2010 - current
SSgt E-5
2F051 Fuels Specialist

6 yrs. Luke AFB, Spangdahlem AB Germany, Akrotiri, Cyprus, Incerlik AB Turkey. Operation Northern watch, OIF, OEF

Started riding as a teen. First bike was a GT. Took a break from 1998 - 2003 and again 2006 to 2011. Now on a Trek Fuel EX8 and back at it since fall of 2011.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

highdelll said:


> How many of you are currently serving or are veterans of the military?
> List your Branch, Rate/ MOS and Rank if this applies to you.
> Possibly a brief description or story of your time in service.
> 
> ...


I knew you musta been o.k., you struck me as a brown shoe. AET3 in E2C's out of NAS Miramar back when the Navy still owned it, and TopGun was still there. Rode the Nimitz, Kittyhawk, and got to to a CQ Det on the Lincon just after it comissioned.


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

USMC 2003-present
Sgt- 3533(deleted) Logistics Vehicle Operator "Dragon Master" now 3531 Motor T.

Spent 5 years at Camp Lejeune with MSSG-26/CLB-26 and then went to MWSS-171 in MCAS Iwakuni for a 3yr tour. Then 2 years in v3/4. Right now in limbo waiting to see whether I get to see a promotion zone before my last contract is up. 

Went on 3 deployments, saw a lot more of the world besides Iraq and Afghanistan. 

As for MTB I am a noob trying to figure all of this out. I rode a "million" miles before I got a license and then started riding again in Japan in 07....took another break and I'm finding some decent riding in 29 Palms currently. Still learning and having fun. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james035 (Apr 7, 2013)

*82nd airborne*

U.S Army, E/5 SGT, 68K/Medical Laboratory Technician Soon To Be 38B/Civil Affairs Medic. Been In Since 2007 AndI'mStationed At Fort Bragg, NC In The 82Nd Airborne Division. went To Haiti For The Earthquake Response Mission. And Iraq, In 2011 To Close Up Shop. Airborne!6


----------



## Motorider228 (Mar 30, 2013)

USAF since 2008. E5 Staff Sergeant. Was a 2A6X1jet engine mechanic on fighters, now I'm a 3E0X2 generator maintainer and operator. Stationed in Italy and Vegas, one deployment to Afghanistan and 7 other temporary duties.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I can't believe I haven't posted in this thread.

US Army. E-5, Honorable. ETS 15 February 1968


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

US Army (currently Reserve), E5/SGT, 68W/Combat Medic


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

US Navy retired Cdr. Flew...
T-28B/T-2C/TA-4J for training
RF-8G Crusader, F-14A Tomcat, F-16N and A-4F as an active duty adversary then A-4Ms reserve adversary instructor
Cruised on the USS Independence and Enterprise.


----------



## Flyboy2992 (May 25, 2013)

USAF SSgt
1999-2007
AC-130H Crew Chief
2 tours OEF

To all my brothers.....thank you for your service!


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

Navy 1985 to 1996 (1310)
T-34C, TH-57, SH-60B, SH-60F and HH-60H.
Med,Somalia, Persian Gulf
VT-27, HT-8, HSL-40, HSL-44, HSL-41, CCDG-5

...break in service...

Army National Guard 2007 to present (153MG)
Flying UH-60A/L/M, HH-60M Blackhawks
Iraq
C Co 1-111th


----------



## deadone (Jul 31, 2013)

its always nice to see military related posts 

myself was in the royal scotts the royal regiment 1st battalion.
signed for 3 years and did my 3 years, 
loved every minute of it, my original plan was to join 3 of the forces in the uk.
army, navy and air force but after the army i settled down, married etc etc so that didn't happen as planned.
my role was infantry and had a great time.

this is for us all 

Those who served, and those who continue to serve in the Army, Navy, Air Force, Marines, and Coast Guard took an oath to uphold and protect the Constitution against all enemies foreign and domestic, and we can never forget the importance of their commitment to our Nation.


----------



## Karrack (Mar 8, 2010)

Retired Air Force 1985-2005.
Jet engine mech from 85-91. KC-135 and B-52
Crew Chief 91-05. B-1 and B-2
SAC kid. ACC grownup.

Thanks to all who served are still serving.


----------



## mpmffitz (Jul 18, 2008)

Good to see this thread. 

USMC 1991-1997
0341-8156
1/3 WPNS co 81mm mortars/ Marine Corps Weightlifting team Pacific
Accra American Embassy
Zagreb Croatia American Embassy
1/9 Weapons Co 81mm mortars
2/1 Weapons Co 81mm mortars/USS Comstock
Honorable Discharge.


----------



## papaish (Sep 13, 2011)

*GO Army*

US Army
91B- Wheeled Vehicle Mechanic
3 Oct 1991 - Present ( one year to go!!)
Have served at Fort Hood, TX; Fort Campbell, KY; Fort Riley KS; and Fort Sam Houston, TX
Overseas - Korea, Camp Humpherys and Camp Edwards
3 Combat tours to Iraq
Raced road bike before joining the Army, was wounded on my last tour and MEDIVAC's to Fort Sam Houston where I recovered and started Mountain biking. Been here for 3 years (18 months in rehab) and the rest working with ohter wounded warriors. I love what I do, both on and off duty!!
My ride: 2013 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp 29


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

aus navy submarines for a short stint in the mid 90's, now working as a Aus Public Servant for the Dept Of Defence.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I thought I posted here but I guess not:

I was in the Navy from 1985 to 1993
AT (aviation electronics technician) I-level maintenance on most Navy aircraft
Was in San Diego for my first enlistment and rode on the USS Enterprise once in a while
Went to Japan for my second enlistment and was there on shore duty for 4 years. It was supposed to be 2 years but they twice asked me to stay over so the gov could save money and I was more than happy to oblige
8 years in the Navy and 10 months total sea time, although I never tried to get out of going to sea and I am a Shellback.


----------



## Rubicon73 (Feb 10, 2009)

US Army E5-Sergeant
OCT 2009- Current
12B Combat Engineer
Spent 3 years in Schweinfurt, Germany, a year in Afghanny Land and now at FT Hood.

Im on the right...


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

Thought I had posted here.
USAF oct of 85 to sept of 89. Was an E-4. 
AGE Mechanic. 
(for those that don't know that is a ground equipment mechanic.) A jack of all master of none. Although I was pretty good with bomb lifts.
George AFB Cal. 
37th TFW 562nd TFTS. Wild Weasles. F-4 G's. 
Was at operation Bright Star in "86"
Went to Homestead Florida when we were doing flyovers panama. We were ready to go and was called back. 
I wasn't a happy Airman. Did not like the AF. Took me a long time to change my outlook.
Somebody posted about how the pyramids were life changing. I never thought so. They were kinda cool but not inspiring to me. I think I would have much rather went to the Cairo museum of Antiquities. Anyway thanks to ALL the Vets that have served. Thank you to all the people that are currently serving.
I didn't know about mountain bikes then. I went down and bought a cheap roadie to ride on base. It was a couple of sizes to small but it was very well balanced. I was all over base on it. Got to where I could get around faster on it than my friends could in their cars. When I started riding there there was only a couple of guys who rode. When I left there were about 15 of us who rode to work every day.


----------



## Cavpilot (Aug 30, 2012)

U.S. Army/Guard now retired reserve
1984-2005
CW3
MOSs- 67v (OH-58 crewchief), 93b (Aeroscout observer), 152g (Cobra pilot), 152f (Apache Pilot)
Airborne, Air Assault, Recondo.


----------



## Gibster (Jun 20, 2013)

Unites States Air Force
1987-2008
Retired E7 Master Sergeant
Public Health 
Gulf War and OEF
Currently an Air Force Junior ROTC Instructor... still wear the uniform everyday to work! 

Thanks to all my Brothers and Sisters for their service to this great nation.
Now go ride your bike 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

*If you aint cav.....*

Army 2000-2005

medic/sham artist

did some time in Korea before getting sent to Ft Hood And then did The Baghdad thing 04-05


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

USS Nimitz (CVN-68)
1985-1989
ASM2 (E-5)
Aviation Ground Support Equipment Mechanical Technician

Bought my first "real" MTB in 87 - Specialized Hardrock Comp


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ so huffers. taxi's and stuff? - cool :thumbsup:


----------



## dfp23 (Aug 27, 2013)

US Army MSG
1987- Present
11B (ABN Infantry)
18Z (Special Forces)
5 tours OIF
Desert Storm
Currently a Military Free Fall Instructor (retirement gig)

I rode most of my career and started riding/ racing MTB the last couple of years (single Speed)


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I was in kirkuk Feb 04-Feb 05. Good times.:thumbsup:



Fuglio said:


> Army 2000-2005
> 
> medic/sham artist
> 
> did some time in Korea before getting sent to Ft Hood And then did The Baghdad thing 04-05


----------



## sparrow11 (Oct 18, 2013)

HI
Does the bike shop in Spangdahlem AFB or Bitburg still exist?
Thx


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks to all the Vets out there - past and present

here's a boot camp pic from just over 20 years ago


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

USMC 1976-1996
USMC Support Contractor 1999-Present

Semper Fi and Happy 238th Birthday Marines!

"No better friend, no worse enemy than a U.S. Marine" - Gen. James Mattis


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Good thread Highdell! I can't believe I have never seen it. Happy Veterans Day to all!! :thumbsup:

9 years USAF, 1997-2006

I'm in the middle.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

I can't believe that this was 29 years ago...


----------

